
Three.js/Ammo.js Quake 3 Physics Test - rossbeale
http://media.tojicode.com/q3bsp/physics-test.html
======
experiment0
Impressive but the controls really let it down. Moving around made me feel sea
sick with the room spinning everywhere. The cursor needs to be fixed to the
centre of the screen (as in traditional fps's) and not have some sort of
momentum whereby you continue spinning round when you're facing the direction
you want.

Aside from that it looks really nice!

~~~
keyle
I think you're missing the point. It's a demo of the strength of WebGL and a
milestones towards 3D in the browser.

~~~
experiment0
No I get that and like I said I think its really impressive! But, I think that
the controls detract from properly delivering the message (and it would be
much more enjoyable to use if movement was less fiddly).

~~~
reitzensteinm
I completely agree. I'm a game developer, and I'd have a hard time
_intentionally designing_ a worse mouse look. Ouch. (I realize that they're
not using mouse capture intentionally).

That said, it's a fantastic demonstration of what's possible in the browser.
I'm really looking forward to seeing what three.js is like in a year or two,
and how that rivals Flash.

------
kodisha
THREE.PerspectiveCamera( 50, window.innerWidth / window.innerHeight, 1, 20000
);

Why on earth did you use FOV of 50? Default on quake is 90, and in most games.

Also, 95% of the professional players play with fov in range 100 - 130. (I
personally play with 130)

For the sake of the demo, i think this needs to be fixed to at least 90 deg.
This is like trying to walk trough room looking trough a plastic pipe, you see
whats in front of you, but you need way more information to move comfortably.

~~~
talmand
It's a trick used by consoles to increase performance.

~~~
richbradshaw
And because they are typically further away, so the view cone needs to be
smaller feel right.

------
NiekvdMaas
It took me a while to figure out what the physics part of this demo was. You
have to elevate up a bit (click to move) and then throw boxes using the
spacebar. Very nicely done by the way!

------
itsnotlupus
Use ASWD to move, mouse around to get motion sickness, SPACE to throw a cube
around.

------
ck2
What's amazing is I do NOT have hardware accelerated video yet Firefox 12 is
not even breaking a sweat.

My CPU temps are only a couple degrees higher and it's very smooth.

------
torbenc
I saw the FPS graph and was about to close it, because I thought there was
nothing more happening. Add a "Map loading" indicator or something like that.

~~~
lucaspiller
Yeah Three.js is a bit strange like that. It loads all textures asynchronously
but doesn't provide a (built in) way to have any kind of loading indicator, so
for a lot of the demos until they are fully loaded you just see a blank
screen. The car demos are a great example of this:
[http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_materials_c...](http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_materials_cars.html)

------
chib
Fairly impressive how many boxes you can spawn before it starts to stutter.

------
bigdubs
awesome demo! interesting to see the progress.

one thing that is very noticeable though; no multi-threading! as soon as you
start moving the 'cube' stops. my guess is physics updating defers to player
movement.

------
Lewton
Holding down space for a couple of seconds was fun!

------
nknight
Fun while it lasted. Flew around a bit, was very impressed, then looked toward
a teleporter and froze my whole machine. Presumably a Google or Apple/NVIDIA
bug (Chrome 18.0.1025.151 on a mid-2010 MBP with a GeForce GT 330M and fully-
updated Lion).

Disinclined to try again since I've got work to do. :P

